

Twitter will exceed 500 million users on Wednesday - 4dd3r
http://wewillraakyou.com/2012/02/dynamic-chart-shows-twitters-exact-growth/

======
murdan
I wonder how many of those accounts haven't been accessed in several months or
a year. I thought previously twitter was primarily run by a small percentage
of power users.

~~~
4dd3r
That's true. They have managed boost it in the past two years, but the amount
of active users are still only in the region of 100 - 150 million.

